# (RIP) Chippy has another lump



## JimD (Sep 25, 2009)

It's been almost a year since her last battle.

I was so hoping that would be the end of her problems.
However, she has now got a lump on the right side of her chest.
I thought it might be scar tissue from all of her surgeries. But, after examining it tonight, it seems she may have developedanother cyst or abscess.

I'll be scheduling a vet visit.

Tonight she's been out for free-run and my daughter spent an hour or so with her... giving Chippy some much needed luvin-time.
Right now, Chippy is enjoying her open runtime and acting like absolutely nothing is wrong.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 25, 2009)

Not again.

:hug: for you and Chippy.


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Not again.
> 
> :hug: for you and Chippy.



Thanks, Angela.

Last time it was on the left side. And it feels different...not as deep-rooted and attached.
I'm not sure how Dr.C will treat itif it'san abscess. I know that antibiotics would be the best route... as opposed to surgery. However, Chippy has a strong history of GI issues and anti-b's always seem to detrimentally affect her gut flora.

On the other hand, she's getting on in her years and I'm not sure she's completely up to handling anesthesia/surgery again.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh dear. What an unlucky girl! How old is she now? There are usually no GI problems with the injected bicillin protocol, especially if a probiotic is used.


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

Chippy is almost 5 & a half years old.
Not all that old as far as bunnies are concerned, but she's been through an awful lot.
A couple of years ago she had about with a Clostridium bacteria that left her GI tract severely compromised. EvenI.V. administrationof pain meds and/or anti-b'sseem to upset her system and put her into stasis. However, I'd rather treat her for stasis than lose her to an abscess.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh I see. Well, keep us updated and give her a noserub for me!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, Claire.

***noserubs delivered!!***


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Jim....now I'm going to have to call Ali every day to find out how Chippy is doing since I'll not be around.

Please know that prayers will be going upward and good thoughts sent your way....


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Jim i'm sorry to hear this


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2009)

*hugs* and *vibes* :hug:


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Jim....now I'm going to have to call Ali every day to find out how Chippy is doing since I'll not be around.
> 
> Please know that prayers will be going upward and good thoughts sent your way....



I know you're probably not going to see this right away, but I wanted you to know that I consider your prayers to be one of the bestest medicines Chippy could receive.
:hug:


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh Jim i'm sorry to hear this


Thanks, Cheryl.
I'll let Chippy know yor're thinking about her.
:thanks:


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs* and *vibes* :hug:



:hugsquish:right back at ya !!!!!!...and thank you so very much!!!!

Let Peg know that Chippy is doing fine and acting as if there's nothing wrong. She had a few hours of free-run last night and a bunch of luvin' from my daughter. Lots of noserubs were administered...and a few frootloops, too... :biggrin2:
I think it was good for BOTH of them 

I'll call the vet on Monday to set up an appointment.



P.S.
Give my poofy boy Wyatt a kiss :bunnieskiss , and a hug:bunnyhug:!!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

The Chippy cam ... live broadcasting

*** will update when broadcasting again ***


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 26, 2009)

I wish I had as much room as you do Jim (just saw the livestream) 

AsI remember the vet drained the fluid off of the lumps a few times ..am I right ?..and then did surgery later when they kept returning?

I don't think her age is too old for surgery if the vet is experiencvced. but it is a shame that it's reoccuring 

:hug:
Maureen


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I wish I had as much room as you do Jim (just saw the livestream)
> 
> AsI remember the vet drained the fluid off of the lumps a few times ..am I right ?..and then did surgery later when they kept returning?
> 
> ...



Thanks, Maureen.

I was having some problems with the cam so I had to log the stream off for now.

The buns have the finished basement for their home with 4' x 5' pens each.
It still leaves me enough room to walk between cages and have a free run area, too.

Yes, you're correct. 
Dr. C aspirated the last one several times and did two surgical procedures before he finally resolved it.
He does laser surgery, so it's a lot less stressful. Quick and easy...and healing time is much shorter. 
If he suggests surgery over anti-b's, I'll go with his decision.

This time it feels different. It's on the other side of her chest. I thought it might just be scar tissue when I first found it, but now it's about the size of a walnut and feels most likely to be an abscess.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

If it's well encapsulated, surgical removal may be the best option.


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2009)

Chippy is doing okay.

I wanted to spend some time with her today and set up the cam, but I got side-tracked repairing the drain for the bathroom sink.....I hate DIY home repair stuff :grumpy:

I'll update later when I get a chance to check her.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 27, 2009)

ray: Just saw this! I'm sorry that Chippy and you have to go through this again! Hugs to you and lots of luvin' and noseyrubs for Chippy from us!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2009)

I told her!


JimD wrote:


> Let Peg know that Chippy is doing fine and acting as if there's nothing wrong. She had a few hours of free-run last night and a bunch of luvin' from my daughter. Lots of noserubs were administered...Â and a few frootloops, too... :biggrin2:
> I think it was good for BOTH of them
> 
> I'll call the vet on Monday to set up an appointment.
> ...


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2009)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> ray: Just saw this! I'm sorry that Chippy and you have to go through this again! Hugs to you and lots of luvin' and noseyrubs for Chippy from us!



Thanks Grace.


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I told her!



Thanks Ali.

Peg certainly doesn't need any extra worries right now. I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2009)

Peg's doing ok - I'm staying at my aunt and uncle's - and yes - I did call Ali to chat and made sure to ask about Chippy...

I found myself talking to someone in an airport about rabbits and stuff and mentioned the forum and said that we all get really close and stuff..and mentioned that one of the hardest things about being gone was not being able to be kept up to date on sick bunnies I care about - and mentioned Chippy. 

The person gave me the strangest look.....oh well. 

But someone else - somewhere in the world...knows there is a sick rabbit named Chippy. (I wonder if she'll feel famous).

I will be on the computer a couple of times per day to check in - so I can not have to call Ali all the time (especially since I have to go stand outside to talk to her due to poor cell phone reception in the house).


----------



## JimD (Sep 28, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The person gave me the strangest look.....oh well.


Hiya Peg!!

I laughed out loud at this...at work.
Then I had to explain to my co-workers what I was laughing about.
And then I got some strange looks.

"Oh wella":biggrin2:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chippy is doing okay and has a vet appointment this Thursday evening.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll be checking regularly for an update on Thursday night/Friday...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 29, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Chippy is doing...and how you are doing, too. There is nothing more worrisome than having a loved one under the weather!


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2009)

Chippy is doing okay.

She was a bit under the weather with GI issues since yesterday, but was very active last night during her runtime.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Jim, giving you and Chippy kudos!inkbouce::highfive:

Such a hard thing to deal with. You may recall that Angel had Mammory Cancer that was successfully removed. Then we lost her a year later that we are not sure of the reason...


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Jim, giving you and Chippy kudos!inkbouce::highfive:



Thanks Crystal.

We've got a vet visit tomorrow evening (6pm EST)

Chippy is still acting as if there's nothing wrong.

She's going to hate me for taking her to the vet.
She heard me taking the carrier out and thumped at me


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> She was a bit under the weather with GI issues since yesterday


This morning I was very happy to find and empty food bowl, a poopy-filled litter pan, and a very bouncy bunnie!


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 1, 2009)

Great!!! inkbouce:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm always amazed at how happy I can be to see poop! I think that should be on a list of "You know you're a bunny slave when..."

Pumpkin gets so upset when she sees the carrier....and I don't even say the "V" word in her presence! 

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers today....will be anxious to hear how you make out tonight.:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2009)

Chippy is doing okay today.

I.... on the other hand..... am not.

I feel terrible. 
I think I've got the flu.
I just had some soup and I'm going to lay down for a while.

I rescheduled Chippy's appointment for next Tuesday evening.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh no! Feel better!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2009)

oh no.....I'll be praying for both of you!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry that you're under the weather, Jim. Lots of liquids, lots of rest! Hope you feel better ASAP...keeping you and Chippy in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 2, 2009)

:sickbunny:

Oh no! Don't worry about Chippy, doubt the extended time will make a difference, just take care of yourself! 

What a bad week!


sas et:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope that you feel better soon Jim 

At least Chippy got better before you got sick 
take care of yourself...

Maureen


----------



## JimD (Oct 6, 2009)

Chippy had her vet visit tonight.

Dr.C aspirated a large sample to send to the lab, and gave her two injections.
One injection was Convenia (antibiotic), and the other was Depo Medrol (steroid).

It's been a long evening so far, but Chippy is looking and acting much better.
She started eating as soon as I put her back in her pen.

I have to call the vet on Thursday to get the results from the lab.
The preliminary Dx is that it's a mass that may need surgical removal.

Paws crossed, and praying like crazy right now.
:tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

Uhoh. Good luck with the lab results. In the future, you may want to challenge your vet when he wants to administer a steroid--they're not always very useful in rabbits due to their sensitive immune system. I am glad that your vet is open to using Convenia. Paws crossed here too!


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2009)

I think Dr.C suspects that it's some sort of cystic tumor, and plans on using the steroid short term.

Chippy had a similar issue a year ago, and it turned out being a benign cystic teratoma.
She tolerated short term steroids well at that time, however the issue was not resolved until it was surgically removed.



:sigh:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry that you and Chippy have to go through this again, Jim;

at least you will sort of know what to expect.

:hug:

Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, I see. This is one of those occasions where a "simple" abscess would be easier to deal with, I guess! At least you know the vet has done this before with success.


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I'm sorry that you and Chippy have to go through this again, Jim;
> 
> at least you will sort of know what to expect.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I'm hoping for a quick resolution and recovery.

I just checked on her and she's doing fine... grooming, eating, drinking, poopin & peeing... and fluffing the bewhosits outta her blankie :biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Uhoh. Good luck with the lab results.





> Paws crossed here too!



Thanks Claire.

Nothing ever seems to be simple with Chippy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thinking and praying for you and Chippy, Jim. I'm with Sas, you'll get through this!


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Thinking and praying for you and Chippy, Jim. I'm with Sas, you'll get through this!



Thanks Crystal.

Chippy's strong spirit and Dr.C's determination will definitely help us to get through this.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 7, 2009)

Keeping Chippy and you in my thoughts and prayers. ray:

How are you feeling, Jim? Take care, and give dear Chippy some extra lovin' from me!


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Keeping Chippy and you in my thoughts and prayers. ray:
> 
> How are you feeling, Jim? Take care, and give dear Chippy some extra lovin' from me!



Thanks Grace.

I'm doing much better. Today was the first day I felt near normal again....so it's been a week. The Dr. thinks I probably had the H1N1.

Chippy isn't doing very well today. She's hardly ate or drank anything today....and hasn't pooped/peed much as a result.
She still looks good, but has become a bit lethargic.
I can't help being overly concerned at this point.
I just want my little girly-bun to be all better.

I'm going to let her have some runtime in the hopes that it will get her system going again.
I'll try to get the webcam set up so we can all keep tabs on her.

Dr.C will be calling around 8-8:30 tonight to give me the lab results.

Paws crossed!


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr.C called a while ago...with not so good news.

Chippy is very sick and probably won't be with us much longer.
From what I could grasp, it's some kind of cancer that has metastized to the bone and also effected her lymph nodes and salivary glands.


She's not eating or drinking....and I can't get her to come out of her cage for runtime.

My Chippy is dying. :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm setting up the webcam to keep an eye on her when I can't be in the room.

Feel free to drop into the chat and say hi (or goodbye) to her.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 8, 2009)

:shock:What horrific news ! 
I am so sorry for you and Chippy :tears2:
I guess that none of us expected this.....
Chippy has had the best life possible for any rabbit anywhere 

Several years ago my holland lop ,Jacques, developed a strange growth on his abdomen. I had it removed and biopsied and it was fibrosarcoma. It grew back within several weeks of the surgery and although I planned on having it removed again (he still had good quality of life) I found him unconsicious in his x-pen and decided to have him PTS. he apparently keeled over while he was eating as he had parsley in his mouth. 

I know that you will know when Chippy's quality of life is no longer good...
Hugs 
Maureen :tears2:
ray::bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 8, 2009)

If you had H1N1 then I am so glad that you are recovering; the only good thing about getting it is that you don't have to worry about getting it again


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2009)

:bawl:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2009)

Jim, I'm so sorry.:hug:

Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news! Best wishes for getting through this hard time


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 9, 2009)

Aw Jim..:tears2:
:hug:

Chippy, white lady,
Rests serenely under eyes
that cherish her so.

Dad bunches blankets
for princess to laze upon,
ears cocked up with joy

Every wish she's had,
that any bunny did dream,
has been fulfilled, Jim.

Thank you for letting us watch her on cam, Jim ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jim. I hope her last moments with you are peaceful and happy. She has had a great life and the best care with you. Hugs to you and your crew~~


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2009)

Jim i'm sorry Chippy's results weren't better news. 

{{JIM & Chippy}}


----------



## Pipp (Oct 9, 2009)

:bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

I got these two pics of Chippy before my camera crapped out....


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

I am so sorry. I am on the phone with Peg and we are both in tears. We are so sorry.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

She's eaten some hay and drank a little.
She also ate all of the papaya and some oats from her supper....and maybe a couple of pellets.
I'm hoping that she won't go into stasis on top of everything else.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am so sorry. I am on the phone with Peg and we are both in tears. We are so sorry.




It's comforting having such good friends that care so much.

Thank you.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Chippy, white lady,
> Rests serenely under eyes
> that cherish her so.
> 
> ...


:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Oct 9, 2009)

She seems alert, comfortable and content. I've been watching her listen.



:hug: :bunnyheart :bunnyhug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

Chippy seems to be resting comfortably.

I'm going to try to get some sleep...gotta get up in a few hours and go to work.

I'm going to turn off the webcam and let Chippy rest, too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

I was watching last night telling Peg what was going on.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

I had to go to work this morning to run some reports, but I'm going home at noon.

MrsD has been giving me hourly updates on Chippy.
She's "alert, comfortable and content".....but is noticeably weaker.
She hasn't drank or eaten much, and appears that she has only peed since last night...no poops that I've seen.

We'vebeen watching very carefully for any signs of pain, but haven't seen any.
I was considering calling the vet to see if he thought I should have some pain medson handfor her in case she needs them.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

I set up the webcam again,.... so I can monitor her when I can't be in the room.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 9, 2009)

ray: It's so sad. I can see her on the bunny room cam.


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> ray: It's so sad. I can see her on the bunny room cam.



Her inevitable passing isgoing to be a bit harder than I was expecting.

Being able to keep tabs on her thru the webcam is helping.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Jim..i'm so sorry about Chippy

You both are in my thought's


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about both of you 
"Hugs"

Maureen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinking of you guys.



Prayers in hand heading to you.

Crys:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2009)

Chippy is still with us.
I was certain that she wouldn't make it through the night.

On the contrary, she seems to have started off today better than yesterday.
I found that she had eaten some of her dinner from last night, drank some water, ate some hay....annnnnd pooped and peed.

She even got up and came over to take some oatsies when I was dishing up breakfast. And then she ate some of her breakfast, too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2009)

That girl is a fighter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That girl is a fighter.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam

She is still active and watching her grooming herself right now.


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of the prayers and good thoughts.

She is most definitely having a much better day today.
In fact, if I didn't know she was so sick, I'd think she was okay.

She's groomed herself back to "pretty", her eyes are shiny, she eating and drinking, and pooping & peeing.
She even had a good runtime and managed a few binkys!
The only indication that she's not all together herself, isthat she seems to get tired easily,and needs to rest after even a short activity.





PS
***I didn't mean to leave the webcam on while I cleaned her cage. :blushan:
Please excuse me for giving you "the butt". ***:embarrassed:


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2009)

I just wanted to add.....

*It's so wonderful being part of this herd!!!*


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 10, 2009)

I just watched her for a few moments ..she looks fine today ; she will probably have good days and bad days 


Yeh I agree that this a good herd to be in....LOL


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam
> 
> She is still active and watching her grooming herself right now.



Thanks for joining us Stan.

And for others that would also like to join us...
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I just watched her for a few moments ..she looks fine today ; she will probably have good days and bad days



Thanks for joining us.

She does look good today. 
I hope she has more good days than bad ones now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of you and Chippy, Jim.

I will say a prayer for both of you.

I was also watching the two of you on the web cam.

Susan ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

She looks SO cozy in her blankie right now!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so glad that Chippy will have some more good days with you.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

I've been avoiding the infirmiry ever since news of myheart's sweet Luna... Now I read about your little Chippy. :tears2:I'm so sorry she's sick. I wish you both many good days together... :hug::hearts


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and well wishes.
I do believe they're the strongest medicine around!

Chippy is doing well today.
She even did her breakfast dance for me!!!

I spent the morning cleaning the bunny room, so I didn't get a chance to let her out yet.
I plan on letting her out in a little while, and I'll set up the webcam so I can keep an eye on her.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy is doing well today.
> She even did her breakfast dance for me!!!


:bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 12, 2009)

So pleased to hear that she's still fighting, Jim... gotta love her spirit!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Its pretty bad when I'm fussing at everyone cause I can't get on the internet (bad story) and I'm wanting to find out about "chippy". I hear "Chip and Dale?" - Nope...Chippy. 

So they ask if Chippy is a dog? Nope. A cat? Nope.

I explain it is a friend's rabbit and then get the "oh...ok" with a sigh.

This was the first thread I checked upon getting online.

You & Chippy & your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

You will know when she wants to go and if she needs help crossing the bridge. They say the three a's are Appetite, Alertness & Affection.

Feel free to pm me if you need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 12, 2009)

:sad:Oh, Jim...I've been sick since last week, and just read about your dear Chippy! I'm at such a loss for words....when I read your post, it felt like someone had punched me in the stomach! How are you? You guys will be in my thoughts and prayers even more so than usual. I pray that you have wonderful days with her and that you remember what a terrific life you are giving her! I'm so, so very sorry that you have to go through this. She is beautiful! Sending hugs and much love your way .....ray::bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone.:group:

I think I need to call the vet tomorrow.
I'm very confused.

Chippy had a very good day today.
Shehad a couple of really bad days after the biopsy and injections.
But, she seems to have been relatively fine since.
And when I went to check the lump tonight.....it was almost gone.

:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 12, 2009)

:dunno: but cautiously optimistic?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Keeping paws, whiskers, and fingers crossed!


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll not dare to get my hopes up.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 13, 2009)

Praying for Chippy too, Jim. I know it will be okay, just think and pray "positive".


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 13, 2009)

Off to class, but wanted to check in and see how Chippy is today. You guys will be with me in prayer today! Take care!:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2009)

Chippy is still doing okay.

I missed the call from the vet last night, so now I have to wait until tomorrow night to talk to him. 
It was my fault I missed the call....I was cleaning litter pans when he called and couldn't get to the phone in time. It was after hours, so when I called back Igot their answering machine.

Oy!


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2009)

Naturestee asked about Chippy today... Her internet is out and she wanted to know how Chippy is feeling of late. I will let her know about latestdevelopmentstonight when I get home from work.

I do hope things are going well for Chippy today. I understand completely about the good days and bad days. Let's hope she has more good days coming up for you both to share more memories and snuggles.

ray: Sending all of the good vibes and prayers I am able to send your way.

myheart


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2009)

Broadcasting right now!

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Oct 15, 2009)

I talked to Dr.C tonight.

It's confirmed that Chippy has cancer.
However, he said that it might spread slowly and Chippy could be with us for a few more months.... maybe longer.....maybe sooner. 

Bittersweet to say the least. 

I'll add more when I can focus a bit more.

Right now, we're broadcasting for the next hour or so...
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 15, 2009)

Jim 

I just wanted you to know that my rabbit Jacques (who had cancer) did not have any symptoms (other than a growth) until the very end. 
His quality of life was excellent and he really did not suffer. 

I am hoping that Chippy will be like that. 

I missed Jacques a lot butI never saw him suffering even one day. 

He keeled over eating parsley. 

:hug:

Maureen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Jim
> 
> I just wanted you to know that my rabbit Jacques (who had cancer) did not have any symptoms (other than a growth) until the very end.
> His quality of life was excellent and he really did not suffer.
> ...


Maureen, I dont want to think that that's what happened to my sweet Angel. We had that mammory tumor removed, but almost one year later, in one day, she went downhill and we lost her. I still dont know if this is related.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Chippy, Jim.:hug:


----------



## JimD (Oct 16, 2009)

Chippy is doing okay.
Se did have a messy poop/pee accident in her pen....not a normal thing for her 
She may not be feeling 100% tonight.

Broadcasting right now!

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2009)

I loved to see her in that tent tonight and am about to go make one for my crew or maybe get the concrete pouring tube out again. Was she was really tearing around, or was that just my internet connection?


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2009)

Chippy is doing well.

She's been acting as if nothing is wrong...except she left part of her dinner from last night. However, she ate a more than normal amount of hay. I figure that's still a good thing.

ray:

I set up the webcam so she can have some runtime while I monitor her....

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2009)

"The best thing about the future ... is that it only comes one day at a time."
~Abraham Lincoln~


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh chippy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! 
Just enjoy one day at a time with her, take the time to make those extra memories. 

When my Pidgey was on his way out, I had to take him to his last bunny picnic. I am so glad I did, it was a beautiful day and he was sooo good that day, he sat and sniffed the fresh air as if all is medical problems had been blown away. It was a special day that I will never forget, he was a happy boy on that day and thats the way i want to remember him.

Special noserubs for chippy!


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks bunnymommy76.

Chippy is doing very good today.
She was rattling her pen door so I'm letting have some runtime. Got a lot of binkies already!!

The Chippy Show - LIVE!!

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2009)

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. And today? Today is a gift. That's why we call it the present."

~Babatunde Olatunji~


----------



## missyscove (Oct 22, 2009)

:hug:

Hugs to you and your Chippy.


----------



## JimD (Oct 22, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> :hug:
> 
> Hugs to you and your Chippy.



Thanks.

And thanks for joining us for The Chippy Show.
She was in particularly good form tonight.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Jim,

You know I'm with you on this, keep us posted. Thinking of you guys.:rose:

Sorry I missed the show, I'd love to hear it live. I'll try to catch it.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Oct 22, 2009)

Darn, I keep missing the chippy show! Anything scheduled for tonight, I would love to see that little angel.


----------



## JimD (Oct 22, 2009)

Chippy seems to be doing fine today.
She has been eating less pellets lately, but is making up for it chowing down on hay. SheLOVES the hay I got from SweetMeadow.

I checked her biopsy site because she's been fussing with it. She pulled the fur and it looks like she may have been biting it a bit....but nothing serious and it looks okay.... and the lump has not returned.ray:
I had to hold her on her back and she HATED it. She "nailed" me pretty good on the arm to let me know....'bout an 8 inch scratch. Owieboo-boo.

*bunnymommy76 wrote: *


> Darn, I keep missing the chippy show! Anything scheduled for tonight, I would love to see that little angel.


I'm going to try to broadcast tonight......in an hour or so if I can.


----------



## JimD (Oct 22, 2009)

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Oct 27, 2009)

Chippy is doing okay...however, the lump has reformed 

She's out for a run now...
:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Oct 28, 2009)

I just found this thread... Jim I'm so sorry to hear that your Chippie has cancer... sounds like she's been thru a lot in her years... and she's so young too. I do however, love your positive attitude... enjoying the moments you have now... that's the best way to be!!! (((HUGS))) to you both!

Sandra


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> I just found this thread... Jim I'm so sorry to hear that your Chippie has cancer... sounds like she's been thru a lot in her years... and she's so young too. I do however, love your positive attitude... enjoying the moments you have now... that's the best way to be!!! (((HUGS))) to you both!
> 
> Sandra



Thank you so much, Sandra.

I'm trying not to dwell on the inevitable.

:hug:


----------



## JimD (Nov 12, 2009)

Update time....it's been a couple of weeks since my last one.

Chippy is doing okay.
Some of her days are better that others, but she hasn't really had a bad day.
She has days where she seems tired, she eats/drinks less, and doesn't have much interest in running around like a little maniac.
I make sure she gets runtime a least every other night ***that explains why the live broadcasts are every 2 days ***
I think she holding her weight.We didn't weigh her at her last vet visit, and I don't have a scale. But, just by feeling her I can kinda tell that she's not losing weight...or not much at least.
The lump returned a couple of weeks ago and seems to have stopped growing...or at least has slowed. She fusses with it every now and then, but it doesn't seem to bother her too much (except when she's trying to binky and it gets in the way).
She looks good...shiny eyes, soft/smooth coat, attentive, affectionate, and still does her little dances at meal & treat times.

I'm planning on letting her run tonight.
***yes...and broadcast, too***
I'll let her eat dinner and relax for a bit first.

Well, time to go feed the herd.

TTFN


----------



## JimD (Nov 12, 2009)

It's...The Chippy Show


:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::bunnybutt::hearts::happybunny::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Nov 13, 2009)

Hardly touched our breakfast.
Only drank a little water.
Ate a bit of hay.


I don't think she's having a very good day today.
She looked a little "rough" when I got home, and she didn't want to be bothered.
She nipped me when I tried to pet her. 

I'm going down to change litter pans now (Chippy's is less full than usual)

I'll see if she wants some runtime.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheer up, Chippy. Feel better sweetie. 
Jim, hope she enjoys run time.


----------



## JimD (Nov 13, 2009)

She's decided she's up to doing some air time 

:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::bunnybutt::hearts::happybunny::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2009)

Runtime was good!

She really seemed to perk up.


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2009)

She must have known Peg was watching!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing. I haven't been able to get the webcast for the last couple of days. Hope all is ok!


----------



## JimD (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Grace.

I actually haven't done a webcast since Saturday, so you haven't missed too much.

Chippy is doing okay.
She has good days...and some days that are not that great.
She hasn't been too interested in eating her pellets, but has been scarffing up everything else.
I try not to get overly concerned aslong as she's eating/drinking/poopin/peeing _*AND*_ dancing for treats .

I'm planning on letting her have some runtime tonight and broadcast...probably around 8pm (EST).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thinking of you Gracie and Jim!:highfive::bunnydance:

Keep on a truckin' Gracie!!


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, Crystal. 



Chippy sends "thanks" to you and everybun for their good thoughts and prayers....


----------



## greenleafpets (Nov 22, 2009)

hi there:

i'm sure you have already read about the positive treatment for an abcess regarding administration of Bicillin (Penicillin G with Benzathine). I stumbled upon it tonite on the rabbitsonline.net website and unix.oit.umass. Apparently, this long term treatment can eradicate masses in rabbits. The findings are supported by Marcy Moore. 

Our bunny is scheduled for surgery on Tuesday morning. She was injured a week and a ahlf ago by our cat and has two masses that are quite painful; one is on her upper eyelid, the other is on her jaw (right side of face). 

Sorry I am not including the links but I'm sure you can find the info. Maybe it will help you.


----------



## Ofelia (Nov 22, 2009)

[align=center]:inlove:

Sending love to Jim and Chippy at this time and hope all your days are spent living life to the fullest, 
Chippy is so lucky to have you Jim [/align]


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jim I'm sorry to hear about Chippy's health problems. Your love and care for her shines through when you write about her.

Have not caught a live broadcast but I'll keep checking for the latest one.

Keep up the good fight, lovely Chippy rabbit urplepansy::bunnyhug:

Jo xx


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi greenleaf--we love that article about using Pen G for abscesses, but Chippy's lump is cancer-related. Thanks for reminding us though!

Best wishes to the Chipster!


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2009)

Update time...

Chippy is doing okay.
She still has good and bad days...seems like there's a few more bad days recently, though.

The mass has grown and seems to be bothering her.
She's chewed at it and pulled some of the fur around it. It also gets in the way when she tries to groom....hence the cactus butt going on.

She's got days where she eats and drinks like crazy...and then poops and pees abundantly as result.
Then there's the days where I have to coax her along, and I start to wonder if she going to leave me soon.

She's out for some runtime right now.
I should really try to brush her, and check the lump....she's gonna be mad at me.

She on the "Bunny-cam"!!
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 8, 2009)

Does it make any sense to have it removed if it's bothering her due to size? I remember you being a bit worried about putting her under anesthesia, right?


----------



## Ivory (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Jim, just saw this thread. Chippy is a gorgeous girl and I'm so sorry that she has cancer. I will try and check back often. Much love from the bunnies and I. Give her some noserubs.


----------



## JimD (Dec 18, 2009)

Today was a not so good day for Chippy.

She been noticeably slowing down over the last week. Nothing real drastic....just not as active as she's always been.

When I got home today, she didn't come to greet me as usual. Instead she was hunched up in the back corner of her pen.
On closer inspection, I found that she has peed all over and was sitting in a small puddle.
She reluctantly let me pick her up. She wasn't really that wet...one of her back feet and her tail mostly. But, she was "leaking" the whole time I was trying to clean her up. With a little patience I was able to get her pretty clean and dry.
I noticed that she been really fussing with the lump, too. She's groomed or pulled most of the fur above it...but hasn't broken skin and it doesn't look irritated.

Then I cleaned her pen out and changed her litter pan...she had peed in several places and gotten all of her hay wet.
Surprisingly, her blanket was still clean and dry except for one little corner.
I cleaned her water and food bowls...gave her fresh water and dinner.
She ate most of the papaya, oatsies, and sunflower seeds.....but with a LOT less enthusiasm as usual.
I gave her fresh hay and she started munching away at it.
The I gave her a hay cube....she was gnawing at it last I looked.

Hopefully this was just a bad day and will pass.

:sigh:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 18, 2009)

Could she have a UTI? That kinda sounds like she might have one....


----------



## JimD (Dec 18, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Could she have a UTI? That kinda sounds like she might have one....



I hope not.
My vet won't be in until Monday.
And we're expecting a major snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## JimD (Dec 18, 2009)

I just checked on her and she's resting comfortably...stretched out on her blanket.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

:bunnyhug: I hope everything will be a okay.. I pray for ya and your bunny!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 19, 2009)

Is she on any pain meds? It could be a UTI, but it sounds a bit to me like she was just in too much pain to move over to the litterbox. Maybe the pain scared her too, and caused her to freeze, which is why she started feeling more comfortable once you came home--she felt safer. The excessive grooming of the lump may mean it was paining her too. Just an idea; you might ask your vet to give her a prescription for some kind of pain med you can give to her if she seems uncomfortable like that again.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 19, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Is she on any pain meds? It could be a UTI, but it sounds a bit to me like she was just in too much pain to move over to the litterbox. Maybe the pain scared her too, and caused her to freeze, which is why she started feeling more comfortable once you came home--she felt safer. The excessive grooming of the lump may mean it was paining her too. Just an idea; you might ask your vet to give her a prescription for some kind of pain med you can give to her if she seems uncomfortable like that again.


I agree, Jim , that chewing around the lump could indicate some discomfort in that area...


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 19, 2009)

Could be, Pidge used to sit in one spot and pee when he was in pain. It does sound very similiar to the way Pidge reacted to pain, I don't think she has a UTI but keep an eye out, it sounds more pain related. I hope she is doing better today, I will pray for her!


----------



## JimD (Dec 19, 2009)

She's doing much better today!!

Thanks for all of the prayers and good thoughts.

I'm thinking that it may be pain related, as well.
I'll be calling the vet first thing Monday morning to get something that I can give her for pain. Metacam perhaps?
Is there something OTC that I could give her in an emergency?

It just started snowing here, and it's not supposed to stop until tomorrow...up to a foot of the white fluffy stuff.


In the meantime...she's out for a run...
:hearts:rivateeyes:hearts::hug::hearts::bunnydance::hearts:ray::hearts::rainbow::hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts:hearts::love::hearts:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bunny-room-cam


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 19, 2009)

You could give her metacam but justmake sure that she is drinking well


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 19, 2009)

Metacam would be best, but you could also use ibuprofen or asprin, although those drugs seem to have more bad effects on the stomach than Metacam.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering how chippy is doing today, were you able to get some metacam for her?
You and Chippy are in my thought and prayers.
Have a nice christmas, cherish your time with her!


----------



## JimD (Dec 25, 2009)

Chippy has been doing well.

I'm not sure what was bothering her that one day, but it may have been a GI issue...maybe gas. It could also be the cancer spreading. 
I'm mostly sorry because I wasn't there at the onset to help her.

The vet didn't want to prescribe pain meds, and prefers we bring her in if she'sin that much distress. 
He's on call 24/7 and can meet us at the clinic by the time we get there (about 20 minutes).

I'm going away tomorrow, and MrsD will be taking care of the buns while I'm gone.
I'm going to Tanglewood Resort at Lake Wallenpaupack in the Poconos.
I'll be back on Thursday.
I don't know if I'll have internet access at the unit, but I think the resort hasWiFi at the recreation center.
Of course, I'll be calling home for daily updates.

I'm already missing my bunnies...:tears2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 26, 2009)

Have a good trip Jim.


----------



## JimD (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm back:wave:....came home a day early to beat the wintry weather.

Chippy and the rest of the buns are okay.

Updates to follow.....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 30, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> Chippy and the rest of the buns are okay.


Yea, you're back! :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2009)

angieluv*wrote:*



> Have a good trip Jim.





*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Yea, you're back! :bunnydance:





Thanks, Stan and Maureen!

I really missed the bunnies...AND the forum.

I kind of wish I had taken Chippy with me. I think I would have enjoyed her company.
Nobody would have even known she was there....I was in a more remote area of the resort.
The unit I was inwas scheduled for renovation, so Chippy could have messed up anything she wanted to and they wouldn't have really noticed.
There was plenty of space for me to have set up a nice area for her to be in.
However, this is all an "ice flow under the bridge".

The last night I was there we had a power outage...no lights, no heat, no hot water....Chippy wouldn't have minded, except that I probably would have been hugging her for warmth! :biggrin2:

It was bitterly cold while I was there....the night of the outage, the wind chill got to -21F.
I had every blanket (and the bedspread) on me while I waited for the power to come back on. 
Unfortunately, I had one of the units without a fireplace . I stayed nice and cozy under all of my blankies, though!!

I'm glad I left early to come home, as there was a snow storm the morning I was supposed to have left (this morning). We got several inches of the white fluffy stuff....nice to look at from inside, but not so nice to be driving in.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow they left you in the resort with heat? :shock:


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Wow they left you in the resort with heat? :shock:


****without heat***
*
Yep.
The whole area was without power. The telephones were out, too. There was no cellphone signal in the unit, so I couldn't even call for an emergency unless I went out and stood on top of the dumpster in the howling wind....brrrrrrr+++

Powerwent out around 8pm...it came on around midnight for about 30 minutes (enoughtime for me to wash up and make a mug of hot chocolate)...and then it was out for another few hours. Eventually it came back on around 2am.

I had a battery operated lantern and one of those "crank-for-power" flashlights, but the laptop and portable DVD player were both out of battery power. I just hunkered down under my blankets until dawn.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow they left you in the resort with heat? :shock:
> ...


Sounds more like you went camping! You should have brought Chippy with you so she can keep YOU warm! :biggrin2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 31, 2010)

How's Chippy doing, Jim?


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2010)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> How's Chippy doing, Jim?




Thanks for asking about her, Grace. :hug:


Chippy is in good spirits......

..... perhaps that's because the spirits are keeping her good.

ray:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 5, 2010)

:hug: Time for another episode of the Chippy Show, I think! :bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad to hear Chippy is stilldoing well


----------



## jcl_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Keep hopping on Chippy urplepansy:.

Jim, I hope you are somewhere with reliable power and warmth by now.

I bet Chippy loves a cuddle from you whatever the reason for it :bunnyheart.

Jo x


----------



## JimD (Apr 6, 2011)

Chippy's gone.

She crossed the Bridge at 12:30pm today. ray::rainbow:

I'll post more about it at theRainbow Bridge when I'm up to it.

Binky free Little Girl!!



:cry4:


----------



## JimD (Apr 6, 2011)

Chippy's Bridge tread....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64735&forum_id=27





:tears2:


----------

